# What is the best time you have ever had in your life?



## Bretrick (Nov 11, 2021)

Crayfish and Abalone fishing were the best times for me. On the West Coast of Tasmania
So many years ago now. 40 years at least.
Building more great memories these days as I venture into the forest, being at one with nature.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 11, 2021)

My trip to the UK, and Paris. I spent a week in the UK, and a trip to Paris. I remember standing in front of the Big Ben Tower, It was such an iconic building. I never thought I'd actually get to see it. It was the same with the Eiffel Tower. It doesn't look like its pics,  it's brown, and surprisingly beautiful.  You see pics of these, so often, it got to me in seeing them ,live.


----------



## win231 (Nov 11, 2021)

When I got my driver's license at 16 & bought a car a few weeks later.
I remember thinking: _ "Wow....I can just go anywhere I want, whenever I want, & come back whenever I want."_


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> My trip to the UK, and Paris. I spent a week in the UK, and a trip to Paris. I remember standing in front of the Big Ben Tower, It was such an iconic building. I never thought I'd actually get to see it. It was the same with the Eiffel Tower. It doesn't look like its pics,  it's brown, and surprisingly beautiful.  You see pics of these, so often, it got to me in seeing them ,live.


I'll say hello to Big Ben for you next time I'm there.. ditto the Eiffel tower as well, but I'm less likely to be there as soon as I will be at the houses of Parliament...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

I suppose when I think of it the best period of my life was when I we bought our first house in a foreign non English speaking country... and learned to live with a whole set of new rules of a country we'd only ever taken a holiday in once before...


----------



## Llynn (Nov 11, 2021)

You mean other than the weekend with the Harris triplets at their lake cabin back in 1961?


----------



## Verisure (Nov 11, 2021)

That period of my life when I could lay down and sleep a full 8 hours & wake up feeling fresh and frisky.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'll say hello to Big Ben for you next time I'm there.. ditto the Eiffel tower as well, but I'm less likely to be there as soon as *I will be at the houses of Parliament..*.


Be sure to bring back a bottle of their magnificent sauce.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2021)

Traveling The Great Ocean Road in the State of Victoria, Australia by caravan.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 11, 2021)

Catching crawdads and gigging frogs with my older brother
Playing baseball (and later, coaching Little League)
Working the cows with Gramps
My first marriage was blissful for a while
This marriage still is
Camping with my kids
Walking to the "little store" behind my son, Grant, when he was 3....so frikkin cute.  
Scuba diving
The day Paxton arrived, so tiny and red in the face from crying. He needed me.
Nature walks with Paxton

I'm not even done yet, but the list is really long. Makes me realize life has been great!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Be sure to bring back a bottle of their magnificent sauce.


I don't need to bring it back.. it's right here in my kitchen cupboard.. lol...  you can't actually buy HP sauce in the houses of parliament..


----------



## charry (Nov 11, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Crayfish and Abalone fishing were the best times for me. On the West Coast of Tasmania
> So many years ago now. 40 years at least.
> Building more great memories these days as I venture into the forest, being at one with nature.


I had some good times fishing also Bretrick 
I caught a beautiful Muskie in Canada , and a catfish on the river Ebro in Spain.....
Really miss my fishing days , since hubbys illness.....


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2021)

My trips to California.  Wonderful times and I felt so peaceful and joyful especially whilst in San Diego.  I'm sure there are more but if I'm to have a second life, I want to live in San Diego.

Walking to school was NOT one of my favorite times.  No wonder I weighed 100 pounds while in high school.  All that walking!


----------



## Verisure (Nov 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I don't need to bring it back.. it's right here in my kitchen cupboard.. lol...


I mean for me, silly. 


hollydolly said:


> ...  you can't actually buy HP sauce in the houses of parliament..


No, but you could nick a bottle or two from the kitchen.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm sure there have been many good times but what I thought was really very fun was going swimming to Lake Plata with my father when I was a young girl.  I used to love swimming.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 11, 2021)

Like others here, I have a lot of good memories from a lot of things - 

1) Traveling is number one on my list - England, France, Germany, Austria, Greece, Italy, Netherlands, Australia. I love to travel and the thrill of going to a new country, learning a new culture, eating the foods there, and visiting the sites is unsurpassed. 

2) Playing in orchestras - the thrill of playing in a concert is another wonderful feeling; I lose myself and gain so much richness in the process. We practice our individual pieces alone, playing our fragmented parts like a piece of the puzzle, but when we get together as an orchestra, as a team, the combined sound is magnificent.

3) Being married had a thrill of its own, because I learned to love and be loved. The other wonderful part about being married was raising my son, and going to places with my family. It was a very wonderful time in my life.

I have lots more, but this is sufficient for now. Makes me feel good remembering them.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2021)

I Have many wonderful memories. Growing up in the city with a dozen friends living on the same street. In grade school going on a school picnic in Willow grove and going on all the rides. Marrying my Husband and Going to Miami Florida for our Honeymoon. The day my husband got out of the Navy. Seeing my children and grandchildren for the first time.I could go on and on. I was blessed with the 2 best parents and then Wonderful in-laws.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2021)

First married and hitting up bars in seaside heights. Specifically watching this cool singer named Springsteen. We all knew he was going places.   It was actually more rewarding than watching Dylan in the Village.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 11, 2021)

The best times of my life were riding my trusty horse.  One particular flying change while cantering down a winding trail through the woods beside a creek springs to mind.  Tho sometimes not so great, now that I'm remembering the time the blue heron rose up out of the creek and the canter changed to gallop!


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 11, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Like others here, I have a lot of good memories from a lot of things -
> 
> 1) Traveling is number one on my list - England, France, Germany, Austria, Greece, Italy, Netherlands, Australia. I love to travel and the thrill of going to a new country, learning a new culture, eating the foods there, and visiting the sites is unsurpassed.
> reminesences
> ...


One more reason that forums such as this one are extremely beneficial.
Asking questions of members brings back memories that we very rarely think of.
Good memories engender warm feelings and humans revel in such reminiscences


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2021)

Going to the beaches in the summer and sledding down the hills in the winter.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Like others here, I have a lot of good memories from a lot of things -
> 
> 1) Traveling is number one on my list - England, France, Germany, Austria, Greece, Italy, Netherlands, Australia. I love to travel and the thrill of going to a new country, learning a new culture, eating the foods there, and visiting the sites is unsurpassed.
> 
> ...


What musical instrument to you play, @palides2021 ?

I have a cousin in Corpus Christi who is involved with their orchestra, etc.   She plays the flute; beautifully I might add.  I miss seeing her in concerts.  You sound just like her as she LOVES to travel to Europe.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I mean for me, silly.
> 
> No, but you could nick a bottle or two from the kitchen.


I'll take some out of my own kitchen cupboard for ya...


----------



## mellowyellow (Nov 11, 2021)

One of my happiest moments was visiting America's beautiful National Parks.


----------



## Knight (Nov 11, 2021)

Just short of 60 years of marriage the list is to long to begin. So what I can say is were still making happy moments.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 11, 2021)

The birds...when I first received my cochlear implant and I could hear them. Just blew me away...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 11, 2021)

Managing to pull off a surprise 40th anniversary party for my mom and dad. Their surprised look was priceless. I'm not sure who was more happy  them or me.
Within the last several years it would have to be our trip across country visiting all the national parks as @mellowyellow mentioned and then clamming on the coast of Oregon with my daughter and family. 
Digging in that muck, cold and wet as the tide was coming in collecting clams for dinner. For me it couldn't get any better than that.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 11, 2021)

The first time I was ever kissed (REALLY KISSED) and fell in love with a boy!  WOW!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 11, 2021)

It was probably my first day, here on SF. Everyone was so nice and welcoming, I felt loved when I arrived!


----------



## S. Mary Cole (Nov 11, 2021)

The best time in my life, the very best time, was when I was pregnant with my son.  (He's 31 now, lol).  I never felt so good nor ate so well and healthy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> It was probably my first day, here on SF. Everyone was so nice and welcoming, I felt loved when I arrived!


So, are you sleeping in a tent or a hotel?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 11, 2021)

Moving from California to Upstate NY in my junior year of high school. I “fit” on the east coast 

more recently, trip with friends to Southern England… a life time dream fulfilled

Travel nursing and getting to see so much of the country


----------



## oldpop (Nov 11, 2021)

The day I delivered my son. Of course my wife at the time did the hard part and deserves the credit for that.


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 11, 2021)

What fun reading all these!
I can think of many things but like others the number one would be traveling.....Most of my traveling was done with my very best friend....many countries and many states....and Pam, my favorite state is California too!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 11, 2021)

What is the best time you have ever had in your life?​

My very favorite time, as a kid, wasn't Christmas, or birthdays, or Halloween, or Easter

It was goin' to the beach

Sand
Wet sand
Dry sand
Water, washing sand over yer feet

Waves
Weird sea life in the shallows
Waves, bigger'n me...pushing me back to shore
Covering me with salty bubbles

But, what really stood out were the aromas

Salt air
Cold or warm, still gets my blood running

But
The best, most prevalent aroma
was the smell of the beach cottages we rented
A certain musky, musty fragrance permeated those old cottages

Decades later, after renting old houses,
and their bouquet sending me to my favorite times,
I discovered it was the smell of mold I so enjoyed
Then I learned about black mold

Still.......it puts me at the beach

If my lady goes before me, I'm headin' to the beach


Hope to find an old cottage....


----------



## Shero (Nov 11, 2021)

There are too many "best" times to list starting with the birth of our boys. But in recent years it has been travel, travel, travel.






_one of the best train journeys I have ever enjoyed_


----------



## Irwin (Nov 11, 2021)

I think the best time I ever had was in my late teens when I was so stoned and with friends who were equally stoned, I couldn't think of anything except for the music that was playing very loudly. I was sharing an apartment with two friends. I felt like I didn't have a care in the world and that getting stoned was all that mattered. 

That was a time when I felt good about myself. There was also a time in my early 40s that I felt good about myself, but I didn't have close friends.

My wife is in an assisted living facility right now. I wonder if I should get a little pot and get stoned, just for the hell of it... Put on some Pink Floyd or Led Zeppelin and try to relive my youth a bit.


----------



## Gardenlover (Nov 11, 2021)

So many times for which to be thankful.
Going to my grandma's cabin on the lake in Holland Michigan.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'll take some out of my own kitchen cupboard for ya...


You are a true sweet.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 11, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I think the best time I ever had was in my late teens when I was* so stoned* and with friends who were equally stoned, I couldn't think of anything except for the music that was playing very loudly ...... That was a time when* I felt good about myself*. ....


Seems like a contradiction to me.


Irwin said:


> ....  I wonder if I should get *a little pot and get stoned*, just for the hell of it... Put on some *Pink Floyd or Led Zeppelin* and try to relive my youth a bit.


No, no, no. The Beatles *"White"* and Firesign Theatre *"I Think We're All Bozos On This Bus"*.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 11, 2021)

When I made the decision to retire.  It was one of the hardest decisions in my life but one of the best.  Due to all the mandates of the vaccine, I doubt if I would have a job.  The good Lord knew and made a way for me to retire.  I am soooo grateful and blessed.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I have a cousin in *Corpus Christi* who is *involved* with their orchestra, etc.  ....


I was *involved* with a woman from *Corpus Christi* but she was married so I'm not going to mention her name.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 11, 2021)

Knight said:


> Just short of 60 years of marriage the list is to long to begin. So what I can say is were still making happy moments.


So rare.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 11, 2021)

Verisure said:


> So rare.


Very rare...@ Knight Congrats  Hubby and I have been married for 37 years. I can see us being together for 60+ if God does not call one or the other home. We have challenging times but we make it through. We not only love each other, we like each other and accept each other as we are - unconditional love - rare. Took a lot of to get us to this place in our life - PRICELESS!!!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 11, 2021)

I have a couple... 

Attending college, still living at home, partying and not having a care in the world.  I took my final exam with a hangover but I still got my degree.  My parents learned not to expect me at home until around 3am.

Retiring and not having the 24/7 stress of my job.

There have been many "best times" in between that 40 years but those stand out.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 11, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I have a couple...
> 
> Attending college, still living at home, partying and not having a care in the world.  I took my final exam with a hangover but I still got my degree.  My parents learned not to expect me at home until around 3am.
> 
> ...


Same here as far as retiring... the hardest and best decision I was able to make about 7 years ago.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 11, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Same here as far as retiring... the hardest and best decision I was able to make about 7 years ago.


I didn't make the decision.  I was with my company for 20 years, but they let 50% of the employees go due to Covid... an excuse to get rid of older and higher paid employees.  In hindsight, it was the biggest favor they've ever done for me.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 11, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Very rare...@ Knight Congrats  Hubby and I have been married for 37 years. I can see us being together for 60+ if God does not call one or the other home. We have challenging times but we make it through. We not only love each other, we like each other and accept each other as we are - unconditional love - rare. Took a lot of to get us to this place in our life - PRICELESS!!!


Rare, again.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I was *involved* with a woman from *Corpus Christi* but she was married so I'm not going to mention her name.


I know tons of people from Corpus Christi.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I know tons of people from Corpus Christi.


Yes and that's why I'm not going to tell you her name. There is a possibility that you know her or her husband, who was also from Corpus. She eventually divorced him but it's still not very good to tell you who she is ...  just in case.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Nov 11, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> The birds...when I first received my cochlear implant and I could hear them. Just blew me away...


Reminds me of when I got my first pair of eyeglasses. I just didn't know that when people looked at trees, that the tips of leaves were visible.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 11, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> The birds...when I first received my cochlear implant and I could hear them. Just blew me away...


Tears of happiness from me.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 12, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I think the best time I ever had was in my late teens when I was so stoned and with friends who were equally stoned, I couldn't think of anything except for the music that was playing very loudly. I was sharing an apartment with two friends. I felt like I didn't have a care in the world and that getting stoned was all that mattered.
> 
> That was a time when I felt good about myself. There was also a time in my early 40s that I felt good about myself, but I didn't have close friends.
> 
> My wife is in an assisted living facility right now. I wonder if I should get a little pot and get stoned, just for the hell of it... Put on some Pink Floyd or Led Zeppelin and try to relive my youth a bit.



Hey, your post tripped a memory (one of the few good one's in Nam). In between trips to the bush, we would get 2-4 days stand down time at some firebase. Once, while there and hanging with the artillery guy's , I smoked some weed laced with liquid opium. I actually saw the music notes for Led Zeppelin's "Whole lotta love" floating in the air.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 12, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Hey, your post tripped a memory (one of the few good one's in Nam). In between trips to the bush, we would get 2-4 days stand down time at some firebase. Once, while there and hanging with the artillery guy's , I smoked some weed laced with liquid opium. I actually saw the music notes for Led Zeppelin's "Whole lotta love" floating in the air.
> 
> View attachment 194199


Same experience. As I listened to Cal Tjäder I closed my eyes and I could see his mallets flying around in vivid colour. The truth is I don't know what that spliff was laced with but it was laced with something for sure.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 12, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I think the best time I ever had was in my late teens when I was so stoned and with friends who were equally stoned, I couldn't think of anything except for the music that was playing very loudly. I was sharing an apartment with two friends. I felt like I didn't have a care in the world and that getting stoned was all that mattered.
> 
> That was a time when I felt good about myself. There was also a time in my early 40s that I felt good about myself, but I didn't have close friends.
> 
> My wife is in an assisted living facility right now. I wonder if I should get a little pot and get stoned, just for the hell of it... Put on some Pink Floyd or Led Zeppelin and try to relive my youth a bit.


Why not? It might be fun.


----------



## Della (Nov 12, 2021)

One of my best times was my first adult ballet classes.  I was about 25 and I saw that the local YMCA
was going to have some free classes for adults. Why not?

 It was my good luck that the teacher was a wonderful woman who had danced with one of the major companies, then retired and married someone who landed her in small town Ohio with nothing to do.

We all stood at the bar, just hoping to get a little exercise, but about half-way through the class I started feeling the music move through my whole body.  Every time we would get a movement right I thought we had all become beautiful.  By the end of the class I felt like we were flying.  I went to my car and cried with happiness.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 12, 2021)

Do it, @Irwin.  Just do it!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2021)

Spent time with my friends on their sheep station in South Australia .. sat on the back of a vehicle while rounding up and separating the ewes from the lambs, watched the shearing. I came away with a new-found respect for farmers. During shearing, breakfast/lunch/dinner were served to the men. This went on for a few days. They also grew crops and took care (3x a day) of a relative's piggery several km's away.

That was an experience I cherish.


----------



## Remy (Nov 12, 2021)

Israeli Kibbutz Volunteer.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 12, 2021)

Della said:


> One of my best times was my first adult ballet classes.  I was about 25 and I saw that the local YMCA
> was going to have some free classes for adults. Why not?
> 
> It was my good luck that the teacher was a wonderful woman who had danced with one of the major companies, then retired and married someone who landed her in small town Ohio with nothing to do.
> ...


Interesting you enjoyed the ballet class! I did the same but I was a little older. It was the stretching part that got me. Lots of stretches - my leg was stretched up on the bar and I'd be looking at the pained expression on my face from the mirror. But it was overall enjoyable and fun seeing what you could do with your body, especially the angles of your feet facing opposite directions, and pretending to be a ballerina. Well, I did pretend for a little bit...


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)

Playing volleyball with my co-employees (hospital) and competing with area hospitals.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Playing volleyball with my co-employees (hospital) and competing with area hospitals.


That does sound like fun! We didn't have volleyball, but co-ed soccer at the hospital. One thing I found out quickly is you have to have your muscles warmed up or you get cramps. Big time. So would race around, warming up first.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> That does sound like fun! We didn't have volleyball, but co-ed soccer at the hospital. One thing I found out quickly is you have to have your muscles warmed up or you get cramps. Big time. So would race around, warming up first.


The good ole days, @palides2021 .  We had alot of fun, met people from other area hospitals and of course, had lean bodies.  lol   The best part was experiencing the great feeling of competitiveness.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 12, 2021)

Remy said:


> Israeli Kibbutz Volunteer.


Isn't everyone on a kibbutz a "volunteer?"


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 14, 2021)

Is the best time of life determined by memory or by time?


----------

